# Swaps



## Mad_JDM (May 19, 2015)

Hello Forum,
I am Mad_JDM, I would like to know what engine swaps are compatible with this chassis, this is on a purely inquiry basis, just looking to see what I could do in the future, Nissan make plenty of good engines and the VQ30DE is great but I would like more displacement maybe the 3.5 they have and heck maybe even the Nismo if I can get my hands on one, I just want to know if it is possible before perusing new motors.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Anything is possible where there is a will and a wallet! I've seen a VQ engine stuffed into a B15 Sentra, so sticking a 3.5L into an A32 can't be nearly as hard as that! You will need to swap the harness and ECM, of course.


----------



## DayHeyZeus (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi I'm interested in doing this too. Is there some where on the forum that would discuss this further by chance? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

